# Do you think is possible for an italian become an EMT-B in US?



## Codola (Jul 23, 2012)

Hallo to everybody!!!
I'm an italian volunteer EMT-B in Florence with 12 years of experience, two years ago I worked for the Civil Protection Department, like your FEMA, and the last year I was in Philippines with my organization during the typhoon.
Probably I'll come in the US the next year for 6 months to improve my english skill, and I have an insane idea...
It's possible for an italian do the emt-b training in a volunteer organization?
Probably not, but I want to try to ask...
I am very interested about the american EMS, very different than italian system, and I think the best way to understand something is to join in. 

Thank you, Lorenzo.
Please forgive my mistakes...


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 23, 2012)

to answer your system quite simply, yes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2012)

You absolutely could become an EMT. 

On the other hand getting a paid EMS job will be nearly if not completely impossible.


----------



## Codola (Jul 23, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> to answer your system quite simply, yes.



Perhaps is an easy answer for you, but it isn't expectable for me.
In Italy it's impossible for an American get the emt-b training because you need the Italian citizenship.
*
"On the other hand getting a paid EMS job will be nearly if not completely impossible."*

No problem, I'm not looking for a job!!!
Firstly it's impossible to work with a student visa, secondly I'm not used to take money for my duty.

The Italian EMS is very different than the American system. Here don't exist the professional emt, but we are all volunteers.
On the ambulance the only professional is a medic or a nurse.

The Italian EMS is based on the volunteer organizations that supply the ambulances and the crewes. Only the EMS headquarters, the medics and the nurse are state controlled.

Lorenzo


----------



## bahnrokt (Jul 23, 2012)

What part of the country are you planning on going to?  

Major east coast cities like NYC, Boston or Philly are going to be more willing to deal with a language barrier than a rural area. But I don't know how many volunteer opportunities there are in those cities.  

You may want to check with the state you are headed to.  Some may allow you to challenge (skip the class) the emt b exam.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 23, 2012)

Codola said:


> Perhaps is an easy answer for you, but it isn't expectable for me.
> In Italy it's impossible for an American get the emt-b training because you need the Italian citizenship.
> *
> "On the other hand getting a paid EMS job will be nearly if not completely impossible."*
> ...



You should look up the State Office of EMS for where you will be staying and see what their requirements are.

In North Carolina, where I reside, you _may_ be able to get reciprocity (that means "transfer") with your Italian EMT-B certification. If not, you would have to take a class.

If you end up in Southeastern North Carolina, send me a message and I'll get you what you need to volunteer with my fire department. We have had foreign nationals volunteer with us before and are happy to have more!


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 23, 2012)

You would need a student visa to take any official training. Depending on what kind of training you could qualify for a few months of work. You will not be able to volunteer unless you have student or some other status besides a visitor B visa. The US interprets the experience you get volunteering as payment. I am Canadian and received some of my education/training in the US. I have an AAS degree and have been a medic for 5 years. I do not qualify for a temporary visa to work in the US. I was not allowed to volunteer. If you have a Bachelors or higher degree you may be eligible for a temporary work visa and having status in the US may be able to volunteer. The only way around that was for me was to go back on student status. I hope you have better luck than me dealing with the border.


----------



## Another German (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello,

quite interesting Christopher.

so if i got you right, it might be possible, for a non us citizen to get reciprocity with foreign education?!? At least in North Carolina  So what would you think: a professional paramedic (1200 hours of education in medic school and practical education of at least 1600 hours with a total experience in the field of 15 years and a lot of additional qualifications) may get reciprocity in NC and "work" than as a volunteer (or maybe more?)?

Greetz


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 31, 2012)

Another German said:


> Hello,
> 
> quite interesting Christopher.
> 
> ...



see my post above. Getting a license or certification in the US does not = being able to work or Volunteer. The US (for immigration / visitor reasons) does not recognize EMS education unless it comes in the form of a bachelors degree or higher.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 31, 2012)

Another German said:


> Hello,
> 
> quite interesting Christopher.
> 
> ...



Reciprocity in terms of certification.

Medic Tim covers it nicely, but certification is entirely separate from a visa to work.

I don't know enough about the visa process, besides it being ridiculously troublesome. Given the numerous problems I've had simply reentering my own country, I wish you the best of luck with our INS


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone can become an Emt B in California,  you don't even need a high-school degree (scary) lol, I wonder if Europe or Italy is like that


----------



## EagleMedic (Aug 10, 2012)

*Emt-b*

Equivalency, the correct term is equivalency. I am not familiar with NC or SC or many other states eduaction requirements, but reciprocity means there's an "agreement" between two entities to validate their curricula on a similar if not an identical study plan.

I honestly doubt there are to many states out there that have such kind of reciprocity with other countries, specially on EMS certifications.

My best advise for Lorenzo is to get in touch with a local college with an EMT education program in the state he's willing to visit and try both, either challenge their EMT overall test or inquire about getting into the EMT-B class.

Buona fortuna Lorenzo


----------



## Scott33 (Aug 11, 2012)

There are only 3 things the OP needs to be concerned about. The visa, the visa and the visa. Nothing else matters at this point, because if he can't find a way to enter the country legally (to either work or study) he won't be able to do what he is planning.

Italy is also one of several countries which takes part in the visa waiver program (VWP), which can allow a foreigner entry to the US for up to 90 days 'for the purpose of tourism'. The 6 month B-2 tourist visas are usually only given out in circumstances where individuals cannot use the VWP, such as with precious convictions - as listed on the ESTA application. it is irrelevant either way as a tourist visa allows for neither work, nor study.

The OP may be able to get a student visa, but these are usually restricted to certain recognized programs of study and will expire when the course finishes, whereby rendering the student subject to removal from the US. Any jobs the OP may be able provisionally secure during this time would require the appropriate work (not a student) visa. Additionally, and this is the real kicker, the employer is solely responsible for not only the application and fees, but also providing proof to the government, that there was no one in the region, qualified to do the job.

Unfortunately, in many cases with the lower end jobs such as EMS, the impossibility of the situation soon becomes evident. 

My advice to the OP would be to apply for diversity visa (green card) lottery, as Italy is one of the countries which partake in this. 

Good luck.


----------

